# Fine, highly accurate dovetail saw



## a1Jim

Good review thanks for sharing


----------



## JuniorJoiner

I swear by these Zona saws. I have 5 in my shop, and have worn out more. cheap enough to throw out or turn into scrapers when they dull


----------



## swirt

scrapers? That's an interesting idea, I would have thought them to be too thin for that. I'll keep that in mind for when this one goes bad.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

thanks for the exelent rewiew of a cheap high end tool  Swirt

good to see that its still possipble to make great tools in that end of the pricescala

Dennis


----------



## Jimi_C

I'm currently using a cheapo Shark pull saw, which works really well, but it doesn't have the reinforcement on the back edge (being also a flush-cut saw) so I'd like to get one that is a little more rigid for cutting dove tails. For $10, how can you go wrong on this? And if Christopher Schwarz swears by it, I'm sold


----------



## swirt

I have a sharksaw as well. No good for dovetails, too wobbly. I actually bought the Zona flush cutting saw too, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'll be comparing it to the sharksaw when I write it up.


----------



## helluvawreck

I don't need another dovetail saw but I sure did book mark the site for future reference. Thanks


----------



## REK

Good review, I enjoyed the artical as well. For 10 bucks I'll get one!!!!


----------

